# لماذا السيدة مريم ترتدي الحجاب ؟؟ والراهبات اليوم كذلك يرتدونه ؟؟؟؟؟



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال اسئله لكل المسيحين :
في المسيحية لايوجد حجاب ,, صح اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟ فلماذا جمييييييييييييييع صور السيدة مريم """"" مغطاة الرأس """""" لماذا الراهبات يغطون رؤوسهم الى اليوم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ROWIS (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ده بحث نقلاً من مدونة مسيحيو الشرق الاوسط

هل لبست السيدة العذراء الحجاب ؟*
*Hopeless Refugee*​
*
*
*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح*
*هل هناك حجاب في المسيحية ؟*
*هل كانت السيدة العذراء مريم تلبس حجابا ؟*

*================*
*أولا: في الحجاب الاسلامي تغطون الرقبة:*​


*راجع صور السيدة العذراء هل تراها مغطية رقبتها ؟؟!!!*


*
*

*هذا من جانب*

*من جانب آخر في الحجاب الاسلامي تخفون الشعر تماما بحيث لا يظهر سوي الوجه, لاحظ أن قُصة (مفرق) شعر السيدة العذراء في الصور واضحة جلية !!!*
*ثم راجع صورة السيدة العذراء مريم هل تراها تتوشح به (تلفه حول وجها بحيث تمكنه) أم فقط تضع طرحة فوق شعرها ؟؟؟!!!*
*طبعا الأمر واضح **ان هذا ليس الحجاب الاسلامي**, اذن **فما تضعه السيدة العذراء ليس بحجاب **, اللهم الا لو كان الحجاب غير الذي نراه في مصر*
*——————————–*
*ثانيا: السيدة العذراء أم النور الحقيقي, لبست ملابس عصرها لم تأت لتشذ عنه:*
*بل ماثلت غيرها في اللبس, لبست ما يمثل ملابس عصرها, ليس للأمر أي علاقة بالحجاب من بعيد أو من قريب…*
*وهذا يسحبنا لسؤال جديد “لماذا خصصت كلامك عزيزي المسلم عن السيدة العذراء؟”*
*بل لتقل كل النساء اليهوديات كن محجبات (بمنطقك عن كون الايشارب حجاب) لذا فكل اليهوديات كانوا رمز للعفاف والطهارة !!!!!*
*طبعا هذا منطق أعوج لأنهن كلهن لبسن ما يمثل ثقافتهن الشرقية من لبس الطرحة , وحتي يومنا هذا مازالت هذه الثقافة الشرقية منتشرة في الريف المصري…*
*فالسيدة تضع ايشارب علي رأسها, وهذا ليس له أي علاقة بالحجاب بل بعادات موروثة, وليس له بدوره اي علاقة بالعفاف والطهارة, فهذا فقط نتاج البيئة والثقافة التي عاشتها من تلبسه, بالمثل كانت ملابس السيدة العذراء هي ملابس نساء بيئتها*
*——————————–*
*ثالثا: لو كان ايماننا سني سلفي (أي بتكرار سنن وطرق السلف):*

*لكنا بالأولي لبسنا الجلباب لأن السيد المسيح لبسه أولا,*
*ولكنا أطلنا شعرنا وذقوننا بالمثل لنشابه السيد المسيح له كل المجد,*
*ولكن حاشا للايمان المسيحي أن يكون علي هذا المنوال ، فنعم المسيح قدوتنا ولكن ليس في شكله وملابس عصره بل في أعمال محبته وتعاليمه*
*ونعم السيدة العذراء مريم قدوتنا ولكن ليس في ملابس عصرها, بل في طهرها وقداستها ولو كنا من متبعي التقليد لصورة السيدة العذراء لوجب بالأحري أن نقلد صورة السيد المسيح أولا في ملابسه رجالا, ولكن كما سبق وقلت ليست هذه المسيحية*
*——————————–*
*رابعا: يشرق علينا الكتاب المقدس بالقصة التالية :*
*“و ساله واحد من الفريسيين ان ياكل معه فدخل بيت الفريسي و اتكا. و اذا امراة في المدينة كانت خاطئة اذ علمت انه متكئ في بيت الفريسي جاءت بقارورة طيب. و وقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية و ابتدات تبل قدميه بالدموع **و كانت تمسحهما بشعر راسها و تقبل قدميه** و تدهنهما بالطيب. فلما راى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه الامراة التي تلمسه و ما هي انها خاطئة. فاجاب يسوع و قال له يا سمعان عندي شيء اقوله لك فقال قل يا معلم. كان لمداين مديونان على الواحد خمس مئة دينار و على الاخر خمسون. و اذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعا فقل ايهما يكون اكثر حبا له. فاجاب سمعان و قال اظن الذي سامحه بالاكثر فقال له بالصواب حكمت. ثم التفت الى المراة و قال لسمعان اتنظر هذه المراة اني دخلت بيتك و ماء لاجل رجلي لم تعط و اما هي فقد غسلت رجلي بالدموع و مسحتهما بشعر راسها. قبلة لم تقبلني و اما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجلي. بزيت لم تدهن راسي و اما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجلي. من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا و الذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا. ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك. فابتدا المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا. فقال للمراة ايمانك قد خلصك اذهبي بسلام ” (لو 7: 36 – 50)*

*لو كانت تعاليم المسيحية تشترط أو تنص علي الحجاب, لكان السيد المسيح أنتهر المرأة لتعريتها شعرها**, لكننا نجده علي العكس طوبها وغفر خطاياها السالفة, فان كانت المسيحية تنص علي الحجاب, لم لم ينتهرها السيد المسيح قائلا “غطي شعرك يا امرأة!” ؟*
*أم لعل السيد المسيح لا يفهم المسيحية ، والمسلم يعرف في ديننا ما لا يعرفه المسيح شخصيا له المجد ؟؟؟؟*
*——————————–*
*خامسا: علي النقيض من كلامك, فأن المسيحية تدعو المرأة الي الافتخار بشعرها*
*فالشعر قد وضع لها بدل البرقع **علامة مجد** وتاج جمال وبهاء “*
*و اما المراة **ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها** لان الشعر قد اعطي لها عوض برقع” (1كو 11 : 15)*
*فالمرأة وهبها الله الشعر مجد وعزة وفخر, جمال من الله (كلي الجمال) , لا تحتاج معه برقع لأنه يمثل لها برقع , صنعة الباري, برقع مجد وفخر*
*——————————–*
*سادسا: هل الحجاب دلالة الحشمة !!!؟*
*لولا أني أراعي ما تسمونه بـ “حرمة النساء” لكنت وضعت لك من علي اليوتيوب فيديوهات لمحجبات بل ومنقبات لا أستطيع وصفهن لئلا أدين غيري , ويمكنك أن تشاهد هذه الفيديويهات بنفسك علي اليوتيوب (استخدم السيرش في اليوتيوب) , لتري أفعال المحجبات من قبلات بل و من ##### ….*
*المهم, هل منعهن حجابهن من فعل ما يردن فعله !!!*
*ان أرادت امرأة ايا كانت فعل أي شئ فلن يمنعها فعله حجاب أو خمار أو نقاب , لا يوجد رادع للانسان سوي ايمانه , ولا يشترط ان يكون ايمان ديني, لربما ايمان أخلاقي كما نري من بعض الملحدات اللاتي اعتز بمعرفتهن حيث يحكمهن القانون الأخلاقي لا الديني, فالحجاب لا يزيد ولا ينقص من المرأة, بل علي العكس يضعها في حالة من الكبت النفسي والذهني, ويشعرها دائما أنها مصدر للشهوة !!!*
*حتي ان عقل الشرقية نتيجة البرقع والحجاب تقلص** الي أن ظنت نفسها مجرد فرج للزوج لاشباع رغبته الجنسية !!*

*لا ليست هذه المرأة وملابس مثل الحجاب والنقاب هي ما تعطيها هذا الانطباع سواء اعترفت بهذا أو لم تعترف فهي تعرف في نفسها ان كل جزء منها ينتظره الرجال حتي يتكالبوا عليه !!!!!*
*ليس هذا هو الصحيح لقد دمرتم عقولهن دون أن تقصدوا , وبالنسبة للرجال فقد وضعتموهم في حالة من الكبت مماثلة فالممنوع مرغوب, فالرجل السعودي الذي اعتاد رؤية خيام سوداء تتمشي لا يتواني علي البحث عما وراء هذه الخيام السوداء المتحركة التي لا تظهر منها سوي عينيها “والكبت يولد الانفجار” ولا أحتاج لتفسير أكثر لأحافظ علي حدود الأدب*
*——————————–*
*سابعا : عن السؤال المباشر :*

*إقتباس: لماذا لا توجد صورة واحدة للعذراء بدون حجاب (**veil**)؟!*

*بعد تصحيح النص كما سبق وشرحنا*
*لماذا لا توجد صورة واحدة للعذراء بدون طرحة ؟*
*نجيبك انك تعمم بحسب معلوماتك الضئيلة جدا …..*
*ومعلوماتك الضئيلة لا تلزمنا ولا تلزم أي مفكر,*
*فبالله عليك من أين أتيت أن لا يوجد صورة واحدة للعذراء بدون غطاء للرأس ؟*
*سوي من مخيلتك , طيب اليك الكثير من الصور (ليست للحصر طبعا) لنثبت لك انك ومعظم المسلمين تعيشون حياتكم سمعيا بحسب ما قالوا لكم وليس بحسب البحث والمعرفة الواجبة علي كل لبيب ذي عقل*













*وهناك المزيد فقط لمن لا يعمي عينيه ولا يحدها علي ما يريد اثباته …..*

*=====================================*

*تعليقات أخرى على ادعاءات إسلامية*
*إقتباس: ألا يدل ذلك على أن الحجاب رمز طهر ونقاء؟!*

*لا, فالملابس ليست بشئ**, الأهم طهارة القلب, فما الفائدة من لبس معين يخفي تحته حقد وكراهية وتحرق شهواني , لنأخذ مثلا بعض الارهابيين من المسلمين فانهم يطيلون لحاهم, ويلبسون الجلاليب وزبيبة آآآد كده , ولكن ايديهم تقطر دما وقلوبهم تشع كراهية تحت مسمي “جهاد الكفار” ,*

*إقتباس: هل كان لملابسهم فضل علي اصلاحهم !!!!؟؟؟*

*بالعكس صيرتهم أكثر عدوانية مما كانوا عليه, فالملبس لا يمثل شئ, وللأسف هكذا اعتاد المسلمون عند معالجة أي قضية تختص بالانسان, يبدأون من خارجه طمعا في اصلاح داخله !! بينما في المسيحية يبدأ الأمر من الداخل ثم ينعكس بالتبعية عن الخارج,*

*لأنه لو بدأ الأمر من الخارج مثال ملبس وحرام وقصاص و و و*
*لاتبع الانسان خوفا أو علي أقل الأمور اضطراريا,*
*وانما ان بدأ من الداخل فسيكون الانعكاس للخارج طواعية وليس اجباريا, فأنتم لا تعملون علي حل المشكلة بل تغطيتها, **تقولون المرأة قد تسبب شهوة ….. لفوها !! …..*

*هل عالجتم شهوة قلب الرجل في العين الغير طاهرة بهذا الحل ؟؟؟*
*لا فقط منعتم عنه النظرة لتزيدوه تحرقا ولتزيدوا شهوته شهوة لا تستحق الشهوة سيحصل عليها بمليون طريقة أخري بلهفة أكبر من الأولي ,*
*وهل منعتم المرأة من الخطية بالحجاب أو جعلتموها أكثر تدينا ؟؟؟*
*لا فقط فرضتم عليها ملبس قد لا تريده لتضيفوا لها **أسوار سجنية جديدة** تضاف لرصيد حسابها من ظلم المجتمع الشرقي لها !*
*لن تحل مشاكل الانسان بمعالجات ما في خارج الانسان, بل بما في داخله , لأن معالجة النتائج وتجاهل الأسباب حماقة, حق فيكم قول السيد المسيح له المجد ” تنقون خارج الكاس و الصحفة و هما من داخل مملوان اختطافا و دعارة” (مت 23 : 25)*

*إقتباس: ألا يحسب للإسلام أنه حث المرأة على الحجاب ؟!*
*لا, بل يحسب ضده من منظورنا !*
*لان الحجاب قبل أن يكون حجاب لرأس المرأة صار حجاب لعقلها ….*
*=====================================*
*مفاهيم إسلامية خاطئة*

*إقتباس: كل جسم المرآة مغري وفتنة ..*

*هذا تماما ما كنت أتحدث عنه, لقد صيرتم النساء لا تع سوي انهن أوعية تفريغ الشهواتالجنسية , فالمسلم سجين نص رسول دينه “*
*ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء”*
*هن فتنة … شر لابد منه !!!*
*والمرأة المسلمة مجبرة بطاعة النص وقبوله فهي سجينة حروفه ……*

*لا لسن كذلك النساء, أجبرتموهن علي الاقتناع بذلك فسقطوا هوة منطق العورات, صارت المرأة في عيني نفسها فرج تنتظر من يأخذ الحق الشرعي في الاستمتاع به, قصر عقلها علي كونها مصدر شهوة ومنبع خطايا واغراء لغيرها, وان اجابها عقلها بالنفي ذكرها زيها بحالها فعادت لرشدها الضال واستغفرت لرب عظيم ! متي تخرج المسلمات من حيز “أنا خلقت لشهوة الرجل” ستخرج لحيز العقل البشري الذي من به الله جنس البشر*

*تعليق آخر مشهور من المسلمين*

*إقتباس: طيب لو انا شفت وحدة ست جميلة بس لقيت ان لبسها شفاف ومبين كل جسمها الحساس وغير الحساس ومن غير ما اتكلم معاها هتقول عليها ايه ؟ ببساطة اقولك انا دي ست لا سامح الله خارجة من بيت دعارة لان الظاهر بتعها كدا ..*

*أولا**: ما علاقة الحجاب باللبس الشفاف لماذا عندما تريد ان تمسك بتلابيب أمر تشترط مسكه من أطرافه ؟!*
*لا للبس الشفاف الخليع ولا للحجاب أيضا*
*لا تناقض الجملة الأولي الثانية ,*
*فليس كل الملابس التي تغاير الحجاب شفافة مثيرة وليست كل الملابس الغير شفافة حجاب ! هل فهمت ؟*

*ثانيا**: تقول ” ببساطة اقولك انا دي ست لا سامح الله خارجة من بيت دعارة لان الظاهر بتعها كدا”*
*وأقول: ويل لأمة تحكم بظواهر الأمور, من وصاك عليها؟*
*يقول السيد المسيح “لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك و اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها. ام كيف تقول لاخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك و ها الخشبة في عينك. يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك و حينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك.” (مت 7: 3-5)*
*لتنظر أولا الي خطاياك ثم انظر لغيرك …. لربما هي أفضل منك عند ربها ولربما أواخر حياتها أفضل من أواخر حياتك واوائلها, “من انت الذي تدين عبد غيرك هو لمولاه يثبت او يسقط و لكنه سيثبت لان الله قادر ان يثبته” (رو 14 : 4)*

*ثم يدعي المسلم ان الحجاب واجب حتى وإن لم يعصم من الخطأ فيقول*
*إقتباس: مش مطالب ان اعرف الناس بتعمل ايه في الخفاء لان دا بينهم وبين ربهم زي اللي بيصوم قدام الناس وبينو وبين نفسو فاطر انا اقول علية ايه صايم ولا فاطر ؟ الحقيقة اللي انا شايفها انو صايم لاني ما ادري هو بيعمل ايه فانا لي الظاهر من الناس ولكن الله فقط هو اللي يعلم الضماير …*

*ونقول: انت لا ليك الظاهر ولا الباطن لأن مش من حقك تنصب نفسك ديان للآخر لأن الديان واحد و ” من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر” (يو 8 : 7)*

*ثم يبرر المسلم فقدان الحجاب لوظيفته قائلا*
*إقتباس: اللي بيلبسو الحجاب وبيلبسو لبس خليع دول مش القاعدة بالنسبة للدين الاسلامي الشريف دول الشواز عن القاعدة ولو كنو كتير لان الدين ما امرش بكدا*

*هل منعهن اذن حجابهن من الخلاعة ان أردن !!!! ؟*
*ان كان لا , فما فائدته اذن ؟؟*
*وان كان نعم , فكيف وجدوا ان كان منعهن ؟؟*

*إقتباس: ليه الراهبات في الكنائس يرتدين الحجاب ؟*
*أولا** : ملابس الراهبات هي رمز للتكفين للميت حيث تقام عليهن صلوات الموتي, نعم فقد ماتوا !!!*

*وأيضا دلالة الفقر الاختياري والتخلي الغير مشروط حيث يتخلين عن كل الملابس الأرضية بل كل الممتلكات الأرضية للموت عن العالم بكل ما فيه , فهل نسائكم تقوم بهذا من تبتل وانعزال عن العالم وموت !!؟*

*بالتأكيد لا*

*فالمرأة المحجبة مثلا يمكن أن تتزوج فليست هذه الملابس لها ملابس تكفين بل بالأصل منبع فكرة الحجاب هو حجب شهوة الرجل بحجب مفاتن المرأة, وأما عن الجزء الثاني فنحن نري موضات مخصوصة ظهرت للحجاب وكيفية لبسه وشكله وخامته وألوانه …. الخ*
*وليس العكس كما في راهبات الأديرة من تخلي عن الأرضيات , فالمنطقين في اللبس مختلفين تماما وهناك عدة رموز أخري لزي الراهبات ليس الآن المجال المناسب لذكرها يكفي الرد ما فيه من طول*

*ثانيا**: ترتدي الراهبات هذا الزي بينهن وبين بعض, بالرغم من عدم وجود رجال ونفي احتمالية وجودهم, بينما الأمر في الاسلام مختلف*

*ثالثا** : الرهبان الرجال أيضا يلبسون نفس اللبس الكفني ويغطون شعرهم , فهل أيضا الرجال شعرهم عورة لهذا يتحجبون كما تظن في الراهبات ؟؟!!!!*








*================================*

*الخلاصة :*
*=======*
*1- لسنا ضد أن يرتدي الانسان ما يريد, ولكن لا تنسبوا ايمانكم لنا لأننا براء منه*
*2- لا تعطوا المسلمات أفضلية علي المسيحيات لمجرد وجود الحجاب علي رؤوسهن*
*3- نحن لا نقبل الحجاب ان قبلتموه انتم, فأنتم أحرار, ولكن ليس للمسيحية علاقة به (رجاء عدم التمحك في معتقدات الغير لاثبات معتقدك , ناقش عقيدتك من منطلقها لا من منطلق ايمانيات الآخرين وكأنهم يجهلون عقيدتهم )*

*================================*​​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> فلماذا جمييييييييييييييع صور السيدة مريم """"" مغطاة الرأس """"""


* اكثر سؤال بيموتني ضح عتد المسلمون*
*نفسي اعرف مين ضحك عليهم بالمعلومة الخطيرة ده ld:*


----------



## ROWIS (23 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * اكثر سؤال بيموتني ضح عتد المسلمون*
> *نفسي اعرف مين ضحك عليهم بالمعلومة الخطيرة ده ld:*


علشان واضح اه واخد السؤال كوبي وبيست من المنتديات اياها


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * اكثر سؤال بيموتني ضح عتد المسلمون*
> *نفسي اعرف مين ضحك عليهم بالمعلومة الخطيرة ده ld:*



والله اناا اعيش في العراق لكن ارى الراهبات يرتدين غطاء للرأس فلماذا بذهنك هذا ؟؟؟؟

*أقوال الأب أمجد صبارة لموقع العرب:*
** الرب تجسد بأحشاء بنت الناصرة ونحن نريد الفتيات النصراويات على مثال العذراء*
** الكنيسة ليست مكانا لعرض الازياء بل للصلاة

* ستكون هنالك راهبات عند مدخل الكنيسة لمنع غير المحتشمات من الدخول 

* الانسان بطبيعته يريد ان يتعرى ولكن علينا ان نعرف انه لكل مكان لبسه الخاص

* الهدف ليس منع الناس من دخول الكنيسة بل نريد ان نعلم الانسان كيف يأتي الى الكنيسة*


*الرابط 
*
*http://www.alarab.net/Article/57840*


*اساقفة باريس يدعون للاحتشام ((داخل الكنيسة)) 
*
دعا الناطق باسم مجلس الأساقفة بضرورة توعية السائحات، بأن الكنائس أماكن مقدسة للعبادة، وليست امتدادا للمواقع السياحية،​ 




​ وذلك بعدما أبدى أساقفة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى فرنسا رفضهم الملابس غير المحتشمة التى ترتديها النساء داخل قاعات الصلاة بالكنائس.​ أشارت صحيفة لوبوا الفرنسية، أن الكثير من  الكاتدرائيات التاريخية يقصدها العديد من السياح خلال موسم الصيف للتمتع  بجمالها، ولكن وفقاً لما ذكرته صحيفة لوموند، أن عددا كبيرا من هؤلاء  السياح ينتقل من شاطئ البحر إلى المتحف، ومن مطاعم الوجبات السريعة إلى  الكنائس، وذلك وفقاً لما أعلنه المونسنيور برنار بودفان، الناطق باسم  المجلس أمس.​ ومن ناحيته أبدى أحد أساقفة كاتدرائية  “نوتردام دو فورفيير” اعتراضه على دخول النساء إلى الكنائس بثياب البحر،  كما اعترض على التصرفات التى تفتقر للاحترام من قبل السياح المتجولين فى  الكنيسة.​ ولفت الصحيفة، أن السياح من الرجال يتعاملون  داخل الكنائس بكل همجية، إذ يدخل الزوار من الرجال إلى قاعات الكنائس  بسروال البحر ولا يرفعون قبعات الشمس عن رؤوسهم احتراما للمكان، كما ترتدى  النساء الفساتين القصيرة والمكشوفة، حيث ينتقلن من الشاطئ إلى الكنيسة من  دون تمييز بين الثياب المناسبة لكل منهما، وبينهم من يأتى بلفافات الطعام  لالتهامها على المصاطب المخصصة للتأمل والعبادة.​ أوضحت الصحيفة، أن هذه التجاوزات يمس  الكنائس الواقعة على الساحل الأمر الذى يجعل الزوار يقصدونها وهم بثياب  السباحة، بل على حد ما قاله أحد الأساقفة أنه أصبح مكان يحتمى به السياح  لكى يستبدل ثيابه، وهو ما أشار إليه أنها مشكلة تربوية أكثر من تعلقها  بالإيمان أو بالعمر أو بالجنسية.


الرابط 



http://news.nawaret.com/%D9%85%D9%86%D9%88%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AA/%D8%A3%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%82%D9%81%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B3-%D9%8A%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AD-%D8%A8%D9%80%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%AA%D8%B4












سؤال واحد : هو الله موجود داخل الكنيسة ولا في كل مكان ​


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *ده بحث نقلاً من مدونة مسيحيو الشرق الاوسط
> 
> هل لبست السيدة العذراء الحجاب ؟*
> *Hopeless Refugee*​
> ...



اخي بالرغم من الاطالة في اجابتك اقول لك المهم هو غطاء للرأس , تقول لي كان لبس عصرها 
اقول لك بأن البنات المسيحيات عندنا في العراق يكشفن الرأس رغم ان العاااااااااااااااااااام في مدينتي الحجاب بل وحتى كبيرات السن من المسيحيات بعضهن  يغطين الراس , فلماذا لا تتأسى النساء بالعذراء مريم 


ROWIS قال:


> علشان واضح اه واخد السؤال كوبي وبيست من المنتديات اياها


والله لم انقله لكن قل لي لا تعرف كيف تجيب


----------



## fouad78 (23 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخي هناك فرق بين اللباس كزي شعبي وبين اللباس كفرض ديني
كما أن الإحتشام شيء والفرض الديني أيضاً هو شيء آخر
لا أظن أنها كيمياء أو مسألة رياضية صعبة الفهم​


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> يا أخي هناك فرق بين اللباس كزي شعبي وبين اللباس كفرض ديني
> كما أن الإحتشام شيء والفرض الديني أيضاً هو شيء آخر
> لا أظن أنها كيمياء أو مسألة رياضية صعبة الفهم​



راجع الاجابة 5


----------



## ROWIS (23 أغسطس 2011)

حضرتك قريت الرد اللي انا نقلتهولك ؟
اصل لو قريته كله ومازلت بتكتب وتقول انك بتشوف ستات بتغطي شعرها وبنات مش بتغطي .. هاتبقي مشكلة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 أغسطس 2011)

> سؤال واحد : هو الله موجود داخل الكنيسة ولا في كل مكان



طبعاً الله موجود في كل مكان
ولكن الكنيسة لها شروطها التي تفرضها وتُجبر المؤمنين بعملها داخل الكنيسة
وأما خارج الكنيسة فالكنيسة تلعب دور المرشد والذي يعطي النصيحة
بكلمة أخرى يحق للكنيسة أن تفرض داخلها ما تشاء
ولكن خارج الكنيسة فهي تلعب دور المرشد
وأما لباس العذراء مريم فمثلما قلت سابقاً هذا لباس شعبي وليس فرض ديني​


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> طبعاً الله موجود في كل مكان
> ولكن الكنيسة لها شروطها التي تفرضها وتُجبر المؤمنين بعملها داخل الكنيسة
> وأما خارج الكنيسة فالكنيسة تلعب دور المرشد والذي يعطي النصيحة
> بكلمة أخرى يحق للكنيسة أن تفرض داخلها ما تشاء
> ...



والراهبات ايضاً لباس شعبي وهم يرتدين غطاء الراس في اوروبا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> والله اناا اعيش في العراق لكن ارى الراهبات يرتدين غطاء للرأس فلماذا بذهنك هذا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *أقوال الأب أمجد صبارة لموقع العرب:*
> ** الرب تجسد بأحشاء بنت الناصرة ونحن نريد الفتيات النصراويات على مثال العذراء*
> ...


 
*ونحن لسنا ضد الحشمة بل الكتاب المقدس يامر المراة بالحشمة*

*وقطعة قماش ع الشعر ليس مايحدد انا البنت محتشمة او لا*
*والصورة ده ابلغ تعبير*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخي لو حابب بجد تفهم

راي الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية  في تعليم الحجاب

اتفضل بحث قديمه عن الموضوع دا

الحجاب في المسيحية


----------



## MAJI (24 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين طلعت عراقي لو انت ضيف بالعراق ؟على كلن اهلا بيك
اولا اقوال الاباء والاساقفة موغلط لان (لكل مقام مقال) يعني كل مكان له ملابسه الخاصة به
فملابس السباحة للمسابح
وملابس السهرة للحفلات
وملابس النوم للنوم 
وملابس البيت غير ملابس الطلعة(خارج البيت)
وملابس القرى غير ملابس المدينة
وملابس الكنيسة للكنيسة
وملابس الحج للحج
فيجب لبس الملابس في المكان المناسب لها
اما عن قولك
اقول لك بأن البنات المسيحيات عندنا في العراق يكشفن الرأس رغم ان العاااااااااااااااااااام في مدينتي الحجاب بل وحتى كبيرات السن من المسيحيات بعضهن يغطين الراس , فلماذا لا تتأسى النساء بالعذراء مريم 
فشنو قصدك ان العااام في مدينتي الحجاب؟ 
يعني هاي جملة غير مفيدة لان الغالبية اسلام تريد تفرض الحجاب على المسيحيات ؟ مثل الموصل مثلا ؟وبعدين تثورون لما واحد يكللكم دينكم اجا وانفرض بالقوة
وكبيرات السن والفلاحات المسيحيات يلبسون حجاب لان هذا زيهم الفلكلوري التقليدي
اما عن تقليد لبس العذراء فنحنا ما عدنا شي اسمة (السنة) تقليد القديم باللبس والعيش مثلكم
واكثر واهم من هذا احنا نحترم حرية المرأة في اختيار ماتلبسه ولا نغتال حريتها


----------

